# New ESTJ to this forum! Why is my type so hated?



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi! my name is Kevin, I'm from San Diego and recently found myself wanting to better understand the different personality types. 

I have been on here for a few days and I see that ESTJ's are really looked down upon. I think that is really unfortunate, we're not all bad.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Splitty and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Splitty. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah. I have the same problem, but I'm ok with it. I like what you've posted so far  

People who accept the truth tend to like us more. There's a mix.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello there! I understand what you're saying because there are not that many ESTJ's on this forum. But rest assure, I hope you have a great time on Personality Cafe!


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! I tried to reply to the comment you left on my page but I'm _still_ under 15 posts and can't write on your wall. But yes, there's a head in there somewhere, its a pic of me playing baseball so I'm fairly confident. ha


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Welcome to Personality Cafe.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

You gotta think of the context.

It's mainly an INTP/INFJ/INFP/ENFP/ENTP crowd who posts here and on other personality boards. It's the intuitives who need this as an outlet because we're less likely to find satisfaction playing baseball, joining social clubs and all that. And these types are the most likely to express some frustration with that sensor mindset, which isn't bad at all. It's just different.


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> You gotta think of the context.
> 
> It's mainly an INTP/INFJ/INFP/ENFP/ENTP crowd who posts here and on other personality boards. It's the intuitives who need this as an outlet because we're less likely to find satisfaction playing baseball, joining social clubs and all that. And these types are the most likely to express some frustration with that sensor mindset, which isn't bad at all. It's just different.


true, I have noticed quite a bit more activity on the "N" side of the forums. But I did read a post saying that all ESTJ's should be killed to rid the world of their gene pool. Mind you, I'm not the least bit offended by this, I find it humorous, but mostly sad that someone has so much hate for an entire group of people they haven't met. Seems like a big waste of time to me, just be happy, jeez.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I like keeping a few sensors around -- especially ESTJs. :wink: You guys tell it like it is, and I love it!

Welcome, friend.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The small amount of ESTJs we do have here are all cool people.

Don't be afraid to break off a heel in someone's ass though. Welcome.


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> The small amount of ESTJs we do have here are all cool people.
> 
> Don't be afraid to break off a heel in someone's ass though. Welcome.


So far the ESTJ's seem to be pretty cool, there's one I'm not a huge fan of, but that's expected. If I break my heel off in someone's ass I'll be sure to do it in a sensitive and feeling manner.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Kevin, your avatar still lacks a head...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

But mine lacks a soul, so I guess its ok


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> But mine lacks a soul, so I guess its ok


I guess I'll change it now that I'm at home and have a plethora of questionable photos to choose from. What is yours a picture of, the Stepford Wives?


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes! My favorite movie and what I aspire to be!


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I know. Terrible taste in movies...


----------



## sky604 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love it.:tongue: I think there are so many haters because in the world ESTJ's judge us and activly try to take us out because we don't fit in with their normative expectations.


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

sky604 said:


> I love it.:tongue: I think there are so many haters because in the world ESTJ's judge us and activly try to take us out because we don't fit in with their normative expectations.


Who is "us"? Every other personality type that isn't an xSTJ? Or do you feel that your type gets singled out by xSTJ's.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.:happy:


----------



## sky604 (Jul 17, 2010)

yes we( NT/F vs ST/F)stick out because we do not tow the line, we enjoy change and are not duty bound:happy:


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Cafe! No types are all bad; and the more diversity the better the overall community. Hope you have a great time here and come to find you’re not as hated as it apparently seems. 

Cheers
:wink:


----------



## Rupert86 (Aug 6, 2012)

What is your basis for believing all ESTJ's are hated?


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

You're hated because people think you are all this:






Or this:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Everybody likes ESTJs


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

@Splitty

I think mostly it's because some people buy into all of the STJ negative stereotypes. That, plus there are a lot more NTP, NFJ and NFP types on this forum.

Welcome to PerC!


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

Splitty said:


> Hi! my name is Kevin, I'm from San Diego and recently found myself wanting to better understand the different personality types.
> 
> I have been on here for a few days and I see that ESTJ's are really looked down upon. I think that is really unfortunate, we're not all bad.


I would think the unhealthy ESTJ is unwanted, but then again, any type that is unhealthy, where the Aux function's only purpose is to support the Dominant function. Then that type is going to be unhealthy.

So it's funny, because ESTJs get blamed for being rigid, yet the ESTJs are being looked down upon, is rigid in it's own way. It's what I would call a hypocrisy.


----------

